# Feds



## Muppet (May 2, 2022)

Thoughts


----------



## Locksteady (May 2, 2022)

Muppet said:


> Thoughts


Came for his critique on the FBI, stayed for his insights on cultural shifts colliding with the larger missions.

His stance lines up almost exactly with what an older generation professional told me was happening and only accelerating in the Obama-to-Trump transition years.  

Nice find.


----------



## RustyShackleford (May 3, 2022)

It is all about agendas. Look at the how and why if the Iraq invasion. To say “feds” or FBI or whatever is a misnomer. Shit is done at all levels of the gov (fed down to local)  to some extent. However, to believe that there is some larger conspiracy, which is where this shit always goes, is an exercise in idiocy.

Hell, I’m part of the current administration’s agenda on violent crime. As in: hey Rusty, you and all your dudes are going to conduct a one month operation in your city due to the increase in violent crime in the last couple years. Here’s funding for equipment and training prior to the operation. Oh hey Rusty, remember all that funding to make sure dudes are properly equipped and trained?  You don’t have that anymore but we still demand you do exactly what’s been asked of you.

My post rant point is that the presidentially appointed director that dictates this shit doesn’t care about this side of the house and has said as much. What sucks is we’ll be successful without the additional funding, we already train, and will tighten shit up in the coming weeks. The admin will benefit due to our willingness to do the right thing.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 3, 2022)

Related:  Americans Mistrust The FBI And The DOJ But Like Their Local Police: Golden/TIPP 




> Most Americans lack trust in the Department of Justice (DOJ); trust in the FBI is moderate.
> 
> Americans are also polarized in how they see the nation's law enforcement agencies. Democrats are more likely to see the federal agencies in a positive light. Republicans and Independents are skeptical of them.
> 
> But Americans rate their local Police Departments the best. Yet, there are differences along racial lines and age.


----------



## Gunz (May 3, 2022)

People don't trust the DOJ or FBI or other government agencies because they're all susceptible to manipulation and downward pressure from the individuals at the highest level of government, especially POTUS...and whatever agenda the President is trying to push. The rule of law, dedication to the mission or to the country or to the Constitution can be flexed and bent within the moral parameters of an administration. 

Both Obama and Trump were catalysts for pressure down the chain. How far down it goes depends upon the willingness or unwillingness of subordinates to filter, facilitate or obstruct the message...although obstruction has higher risks at higher levels.


----------



## Muppet (May 3, 2022)

I have utter disdain in any 3 letter federal agency. Utter disdain for the federal government as a whole.

Regarding state police, I watched how they violated their oaths by enforcing unconstitutional and illegitimate mandates set forth by our shill Democrat governor and trans-weirdo secretary of health under the guise of public safety.

I have maintained support for our local PD, they as a whole, refused to enforce that nonsense and were, at least in my AO, were advised by the county DA that the DAs office will not enforce state nonsense. I work aside many great cops that maintain their oaths to the constitution and not their pensions or keepers.


----------



## AWP (May 3, 2022)

Muppet said:


> Regarding state police, I watched how they violated their oaths by enforcing unconstitutional and illegitimate mandates set forth by our shill Democrat governor and trans-weirdo secretary of health under the guise of public safety.



I have family (by marriage) who are Staties in the Commonwealth of PA. Their actions are fertilizer for the ACAB movement. Me, a pro-Blue individual who mentioned this to them, was smirked at, laughed at, and otherwise ignored.

Brother, LEOs need to kill that sort of cancer in their ranks. Extrapolate that...our members aren't stupid so our willingness to ignore shitty behavior makes us complicit. Officers need to stand up and fight the minority among their ranks.

Defunding police is STUPID, purging the ranks of the rotten and corrupt..."this is the way."


----------



## RustyShackleford (May 5, 2022)

Muppet said:


> I have utter disdain in any 3 letter federal agency. Utter disdain for the federal government as a whole.


It’s a good thing we have four letters I guess! 😂


----------



## Devildoc (May 5, 2022)

I have met guys (and a couple gals) in federal LE over the years, but have not talked with many of them to any real extent.  Before I was married I did go out with a FBI agent for a bit, and I have a former coworker who just retired from the FBI, so any 'real' inside info comes from them.  They talked about how life is good at the SA level, but once you become a SAC it gets very political.  Interestingly both had mentioned how they had friends that did climb the ladder and became different people--former coworker said "assholes"--once they got SAC and higher.

I understand that leadership is wrought with politics and that the higher you go the worse it is.  I have seen that in every job I have had.  But it seems like federal LE has taken a full 90-degree turn into careerism and political shark tank.  

I am with @Muppet , a lot of disdain, but a lot of respect for the cops who do it the right way.

Oh, the gal I dated?  She quit and went to nursing school lol.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 9, 2022)

I don’t support any “1st amendment auditor” as their tactics are shit and they are purely trying to get a reaction, but I’ve enjoyed listening to Audit the Audit on YouTube. Unfortunately many of these police officers are the exact reason why many people do not trust the police, be it state or federal. They ride that power all the way just looking for a conviction or the fun of it (remember boys and girls NEVER TALK TO THE POLICE).  Hell, even an umpire recently during a baseball game didn’t even look for a foreign substance during an inspection but made it all about him trying to get a reaction from MBum. Umpire didn’t even get suspended for it when he probably should have lost his job. 

TLDR public trust in almost everything is at an all time low.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 10, 2022)

I love Audit the Audit!


----------



## Brill (Jul 20, 2022)

Muppet said:


> I have utter disdain in any 3 letter federal agency. Utter disdain for the federal government as a whole.



I‘m telling ya: it’s the Senior Executive Service and the GS-15s who are trying to join their ranks that ARE the problem. They are woke AF and are seriously destroying each agency one by one.

I don’t know about USMS but the IC agencies seem to be racing each other who can come up with the further left policies. Like the military, recruiting is a shitshow and resignations and retirements are at peak levels.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 20, 2022)

The FBI is bad at nearly everything it does


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 21, 2022)

Weeeeeeee...


----------



## AWP (Jul 21, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Weeeeeeee...
> 
> View attachment 39994View attachment 39995



When you're thinking "fuck The Man" but forget you are The Man. AKA, Rage Against the...Myself.

Idiots. Fucking idiots.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 21, 2022)

AWP said:


> When you're thinking "fuck The Man" but forget you are The Man. AKA, Rage Against the...Myself.
> 
> Idiots. Fucking idiots.


Lol, yep! 

What's funnier is those idiots have access to some pretty sophisticated intelligence gathering software/tools and the authority to use it and dispense deadly force.


----------



## AWP (Jul 21, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Lol, yep!
> 
> What's funnier is those idiots have access to some pretty sophisticated intelligence gathering software/tools and the authority to use it and dispense deadly force.



That point wasn't lost on me...


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 21, 2022)

AWP said:


> That point wasn't lost on me...


Lol. Wait until you're on the receiving end of their faggotry.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 22, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Lol. Wait until you're on the receiving end of their faggotry.


Can we not?


----------



## Gunz (Jul 22, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Lol. Wait until you're on the receiving end of their faggotry.



Did I tell you about my Mom? Aside from the lightbulb in her closet that was keeping her under surveillance, every time she watched Bill O'Reilly, the Obama Administration was watching back through her TV screen. 

Goddam Democrats wouldn't leave her alone.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 22, 2022)

Salt USMC said:


> Can we not?


*chortle*


Gunz said:


> Did I tell you about my Mom? Aside from the lightbulb in her closet that was keeping her under surveillance, every time she watched Bill O'Reilly, the Obama Administration was watching back through her TV screen.
> 
> Goddam Democrats wouldn't leave her alone.


Respectfully, this is different.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 22, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> *chortle*
> 
> Respectfully, this is different.



Only by degrees of plausibility and technological sophistication. Maybe her lightbulb wasn't spying on her...but if she'd had a computer and a cellphone, maybe she would've had a more rational reason for paranoia. The lightbulb, the TV, a computer, a cellphone...all electric devices, all hooked into a grid.

Mom was a visionary.


----------



## Brill (Jul 22, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> What's funnier is those idiots have access to some pretty sophisticated intelligence gathering software/tools and the authority to use i….



See my posts about the Trump-Russia stuff. I always maintained with sources to support my position it was a hoax and executed by bad faith actors inside the USG with assistance from willing media.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 22, 2022)

Man, I love this thread! 

There's really no reason to trust or believe any investigative agency, person, or entity, government or not. Their main problem is they are all infected with humans. 

I wonder how our perception of federal agencies are going to change and evolve when more and more of their malfeasance and ineptitude comes to light... cause it will.


----------



## Brill (Jul 22, 2022)

It’s everywhere.

Nunes Hammers General Over Politicized Purge Of Intelligence Official

NSA OIG Releases Two Unclassified Reports Finding $3.6 Million Wasted on Constructing a Pa


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 23, 2022)

Brill said:


> See my posts about the Trump-Russia stuff. I always maintained with sources to support my position it was a hoax and executed by bad faith actors inside the USG with assistance from willing media.


I agree with you completely and remember people ridiculing/trying to discredit these same assumptions. I also think people delved from the professional and into the personal, in a manner that might cross some ethical and legal boundaries.

All I know is some animals are more equal than others.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 23, 2022)

Brill said:


> See my posts about the Trump-Russia stuff. I always maintained with sources to support my position it was a hoax and executed by bad faith actors inside the USG with assistance from willing media.



Unquestionably. The hatred for Trump was palpable among WH staffers the first time he walked up the steps.

Aside from the Russian angle, I’m convinced there were many across the USG spectrum who were actively working to discredit, disinform, leak or subvert—in any way they could if only insignificantly.

I’m not suggesting an “organized” conspiracy. More of a commonality of purpose among many separate individuals.


----------



## Brill (Jul 23, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> I agree with you completely and remember people ridiculing/trying to discredit these same assumptions. I also think people delved from the professional and into the personal, in a manner that might cross some ethical and legal boundaries.
> 
> All I know is some animals are more equal than others.



I have several colleagues who jumped at the opportunity back in the early stages of that BS, looked under the hood, and fled the Small Group. Word is now out inside the USG and those types of projects attract leftists LARPing as Intel professionals.



> …by late 2020 the system was afire with incendiary hate-filled commentary,  especially on “eChirp,” the intelligence community’s clone of Twitter.



Classified US Intelligence Chat Rooms a 'Dumpster Fire' of Hate Speech, Says Ex-NSA Contractor

The article frames the problem as MAGA supporters are running amok inside the IC. Think about that. MAGA types attending Ivy League, drawn to foreign languages, computer science, etc? How many MAGA types play D&D, Magic Cards or no kidding LARP? DOD & IC are rooting out right wing extremists (whatever that means) from the ranks. NRA membership draws additional scrutiny.

Woksheviks, leftists, and Antifa sympathizers are overly vocal on the IC networks and absolutely are not hiding their loyalty to social justice. Some employees just keep on walking when Colors are played cuz “symbol of systemic oppression and imperialism“ something something.

Americans don’t want to join the USMIL so how do you think USG recruiting is going?


----------



## Brill (Jul 23, 2022)

Gunz said:


> Aside from the Russian angle, I’m convinced there were many across the USG spectrum who were actively working to discredit, disinform, *leak* or subvert—in any way they could if only insignificantly.


100% correct. The Ds are doing what the Rs should have done: purged the loyalists and retained the patriots but now, patriotism is viewed as extremism.

Edit to add: the Carter Page FISAs is full of unclassified citations.


----------



## Andoni (Jul 23, 2022)

Brill said:


> those types of projects attract leftists LARPing as Intel professionals.


Same. Agree. Want these people to be tried with evidence and sentenced to death for all to see. Not exaggerating. Absolutely serious.


----------



## Andoni (Jul 23, 2022)

Posted at 8:53 am
Removed at 8:09 pm. Old and slow has new meaning. 

I'll put it back up after I make some calls on what to do from here.  I don't work for money for a reason. 🇺🇲


----------



## Brill (Jul 23, 2022)

Former CIA analyst has a point here. Agnostic of political leaning, this ain’t right unless Our values are on display, which reflect Our political leanings.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550579948670402561


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jul 23, 2022)

Brill said:


> I don’t know about USMS but the IC agencies seem to be racing each other who can come up with the further left policies. Like the military, recruiting is a shitshow and resignations and retirements are at peak levels.


Look at our brand new internet site and you find out all you need to know on the home page. 

@amlove21 guess if we could remove the disease (humans) everything would be wonderful?


----------



## Gunz (Jul 23, 2022)

.


----------



## Andoni (Jul 23, 2022)

Welp, my electronic shit got jacked about 20 minutes ago, so I'm going to take down the post where I call people pussies, while I decide what happens now.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 23, 2022)

RustyShackleford said:


> @amlove21 guess if we could remove the disease (humans) everything would be wonderful?



I think you underestimate my absolute disdain for humans. 

Nothing is done well, much less done efficiently at the federal level. There’s not a single thing that comes to mind when I ask myself the question, “What does the federal government do better than private industry?” That once clerk at the one DMV might help you out a time or two- but the stereotypical parasitic government employee schtick rings for a reason. Because those examples are ubiquitous. 


Literally every single thing can be handled at the state level, given proper authorities (federalism sets the table for the use of appropriate authority), education and funding. 

So, funny meme aside- no, don’t get rid of the humans, they’re not the disease. 

The disease is gluttonous, cumbersome government agencies and programs crippled by bureaucracy and politics, led by appointed (not elected) civilians with no fucking experience and entirely too much power, and the careerists that support them. 

The federal government provides the space for the worst humans imaginable- those that seek out authority and power- to gain those things. That situation shouldn’t exist. 

And who knows if that fixes the problem? Might not. But I can point to a whole bunch of data that’s shows how what it is right now isn’t working well.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 23, 2022)

Brill said:


> How many MAGA types play D&D, Magic Cards or no kidding LARP?



I may resemble that remark.


----------



## Locksteady (Jul 24, 2022)

policemedic said:


> I may resemble that remark.


The few, proud...


----------



## AWP (Jul 24, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> View attachment 40021
> I think you underestimate my absolute disdain for humans.
> 
> Nothing is done well, much less done efficiently at the federal level. There’s not a single thing that comes to mind when I ask myself the question, “What does the federal government do better than private industry?” That once clerk at the one DMV might help you out a time or two- but the stereotypical parasitic government employee schtick rings for a reason. Because those examples are ubiquitous.
> ...



I'm not gay, but if I were I'd stalk you so hard our homes would contain the same setting of silverware.

P.S. Kate Beckinsale's is kind of ugly.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 24, 2022)

@RustyShackleford  I love the manicure.


----------



## Brill (Jul 24, 2022)

RustyShackleford said:


> Look at our brand new internet site and you find out all you need to know on the home page.



I‘d love to work in TOG and use my skills to grab Antifa rioters attacking the courthouse in Portland helping find human traffickers. Seems like that would be incredibly rewarding.


----------



## Brill (Jul 24, 2022)

Andoni said:


> Welp, my electronic shit got jacked about 20 minutes ago, so I'm going to take down the post where I call people pussies, while I decide what happens now.



Welcome to “continuous monitoring“.


----------



## Brill (Jul 24, 2022)

AWP said:


> P.S. Kate Beckinsale's is kind of ugly.


 I haven’t interacted with her since she chose Pete Davidson over me.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 24, 2022)

AWP said:


> I'm not gay, but if I were I'd stalk you so hard our homes would contain the same setting of silverware.
> 
> P.S. Kate Beckinsale's is kind of ugly.


We should get an apartment together.


----------



## Andoni (Jul 24, 2022)

Brill said:


> Welcome to “continuous monitoring“.


I signed the equivalent of a SP00018 waiver years ago, and the last time was about 6 to 9 months ago. I don't have an issue with being collected on. I have an issue with non-passive 3rd party interaction. I'm a big fan of prison sentences, without media coverage, for a reason. My home has been broken into, and at one point, burned down, as an example of aggression.
 Two words. Umbrella Insurance. Lolz.


----------



## Andoni (Jul 24, 2022)

There have been a bunch of shit hires /read ons for the last two decades, with a significant uptick in 2015. Just when we got the surge babies out. Doh.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jul 24, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> View attachment 40021
> I think you underestimate my absolute disdain for humans.
> 
> Nothing is done well, much less done efficiently at the federal level. There’s not a single thing that comes to mind when I ask myself the question, “What does the federal government do better than private industry?” That once clerk at the one DMV might help you out a time or two- but the stereotypical parasitic government employee schtick rings for a reason. Because those examples are ubiquitous.
> ...


Believe me when I say that I’m not arguing. I would much rather see elected as opposed to appointed and when it comes to agency heads they should be career employees competitively  promoted and in place for a limited amount of time rather than appointed. 

I could go on and on but I’ve worked myself to a position to impact things in a manner that most here would agree with…I think. After watching people refuse to take a leadership role and position I chose the opposite in order to impact things at least in my AO. 

@Brill unfortunely you have get hired by us as a deputy, quit your job, become irrelevant in that career field, and hope that one day you can be selected for a TOG position. While I understand having operation employees in that field, I think there is some merit to having non-1811s doing it too. 

@Chopstick 😂


----------



## Gunz (Jul 24, 2022)

.


----------



## AWP (Jul 24, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> We should get an apartment together.



Bro, we’d have to save some pussy for the rest of America. #UnfairAdvantage


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 24, 2022)

@RustyShackleford   I'm so old that I remember when the only "bling" sported by the USMS was captured on a chance picture taken of a "bust" where some guy was sporting a good old Pittsburgh Pirates ball cap.  Those were the days.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 24, 2022)

Andoni said:


> There have been a bunch of shit hires /read ons for the last two decades, with a significant uptick in 2015. Just when we got the surge babies out. Doh.


What was the deal with the surge babies? Like ex-mil surge baby pogs going intel or was it the grunts?


----------



## Andoni (Jul 24, 2022)

It's just slang.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 25, 2022)

Andoni said:


> It's just slang.


Roger


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jul 25, 2022)

Chopstick said:


> @RustyShackleford   I'm so old that I remember when the only "bling" sported by the USMS was captured on a chance picture taken of a "bust" where some guy was sporting a good old Pittsburgh Pirates ball cap.  Those were the days.


I still sport a sub .500 ball cap now and then. Unfortunely the last rounds of pics that made the news only showcase my now gray locks! 😂


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 26, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> View attachment 40021
> I think you underestimate my absolute disdain for humans.
> 
> Nothing is done well, much less done efficiently at the federal level. There’s not a single thing that comes to mind when I ask myself the question, “What does the federal government do better than private industry?” That once clerk at the one DMV might help you out a time or two- but the stereotypical parasitic government employee schtick rings for a reason. Because those examples are ubiquitous.
> ...



Yes.  HUMANS are great.  PEOPLE suck.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 26, 2022)

@RustyShackleford   Pffft- gray is the new black!


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## RustyShackleford (Jul 28, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> View attachment 40063


There is a handler out there who really regrets hittting “reply all” a month or so ago!


----------



## Brill (Jul 28, 2022)

Found a chatroom on USG secure systems (none of the content is remotely classified) that is basically “Libs of Tic Tok” but via your tax dollars. Offenders span the IC but worst offender is a contractor at FBI.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 3, 2022)

Cross thread reference to gun control thread. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553972299866439680


----------



## Muppet (Aug 7, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Cross thread reference to gun control thread.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553972299866439680



This is the fucking best thing ever! I'd be standing in the door way, laughing, "told you fucker"! 

Fuckers deserve everything they get.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 7, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Cross thread reference to gun control thread.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553972299866439680








The entire video. Lol. Fuck that ATF guy.


----------



## AWP (Aug 7, 2022)

Muppet said:


> The entire video. Lol. Fuck that ATF guy.



Why is him saying he can't breathe and that he has a medical condition just making me LMAO? I should probably see a therapist...


----------



## Muppet (Aug 7, 2022)

AWP said:


> Why is him saying he can't breathe and that he has a medical condition just making me LMAO? I should probably see a therapist...



You and I both, brother. You and I.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 8, 2022)

Muppet said:


> This is the fucking best thing ever! I'd be standing in the door way, laughing, "told you fucker"!
> 
> Fuckers deserve everything they get.


Lol, yep. Especially when you act like an asshole on a power trip. Even in Iraq when we were armed to the teeth, we didn't fuck around with civvies without a good reason. Given the ATF's and other Fed agencies reputation, regarding Waco, Ruby Ridge, etc, it's a wonder they even get public funding.



Muppet said:


> The entire video. Lol. Fuck that ATF guy.


Yep! 

The guy screaming, "My wife is pregnant! My wife is pregnant!", always get's me. (My google fu sucks, but the full video has him screaming that.)


----------



## AWP (Aug 8, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> The guy screaming, "My wife is pregnant! My wife is pregnant!", always get's me. (My google fu sucks, but the full video has him screaming that.)



What a little bitch. Congrats on the pregnancy, sir, but she isn't the one being a non-compliant asshole. Here, have some electricity.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 8, 2022)

Someone needs to take that clip of him getting some juice, on a loop, to this music.  Starting at 0:30 in.


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 8, 2022)

Muppet said:


> This is the fucking best thing ever! I'd be standing in the door way, laughing, "told you fucker"!
> 
> Fuckers deserve everything they get.



That was awesome in every sense of the word.  I know people have problems with the feds, but EVERONE (including other feds) hates the ATF lol.

This reminds me of an event about 20 years ago when I was a tac med on a local tactical team.  We got a hot tip that a major drug buy was going to happen.  We bust in, no drugs but some booger eaters with a lot of guns.  Also other people there (state and feds), taking down same said booger eaters.  Turns out that the other booger eaters called an anonymous tip on their rivals, and none of the LE agencies deconflicted the event, and some of the people there were UCs.  It was a magnanimous clusterfuck of the most epic proportion, and just funnier than hell, watching our SWAT 'take down' nasty-looking people who were, in fact, state and fed LEOs, while some legit bad guys were claiming they had been set up.

So yeah, someone coming to my door claiming to be a cop, and they don't have the Willy Wonka Golden Ticket (i.e., warrant), I am calling 911 and claiming that there are armed men outside my house.


----------



## Brill (Aug 8, 2022)

AWP said:


> Why is him saying he can't breathe and that he has a medical condition just making me LMAO? I should probably see a therapist...



I think “I can’t breathe” during an arrest means we’re supposed to burn down a CVS or something.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 8, 2022)

Brill said:


> I think “I can’t breathe” during an arrest means we’re supposed to burn down a CVS or something.



I just laughed out loud. I'd loot a Bass Pro Shop, to be completely honest. Lol


----------



## Grunt (Aug 8, 2022)

Muppet said:


> I just laughed out loud. I'd loot a Bass Pro Shop, to be completely honest. Lol


Now you talkin' brother...


----------



## Topkick (Aug 8, 2022)

Muppet said:


> I just laughed out loud. I'd loot a Bass Pro Shop, to be completely honest. Lol


Prolly not the best place to loot though.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 8, 2022)

Topkick said:


> Prolly not the best place to loot though.



Lol. You're probably right.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 9, 2022)

Living in a banana republic, I expected 'thicc' gals with petite waists and muscular thighs for the common man. 

So far I am dissapoint.


----------



## AWP (Aug 9, 2022)

Executing a search warrant against Mar-a-Lago. Strong work by the FBI.


----------



## Topkick (Aug 9, 2022)

AWP said:


> Executing a search warrant against Mar-a-Lago. Strong work by the FBI.


I'm glad my tax dollars don't go to waste


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 9, 2022)

From what little reporting I've seen on the raid, it's laughable.  I imagine they'd find "classified" material in all former Presidents home office's.   Or even former First Lady/Secretary of State/Queen of the Lizard People.


----------



## AWP (Aug 9, 2022)

RackMaster said:


> From what little reporting I've seen on the raid, it's laughable.  I imagine they'd find "classified" material in all former Presidents home office's.   Or even former First Lady/Secretary of State/Queen of the Lizard People.



As we've learned, there's no problem if he has his own email server.


----------



## Topkick (Aug 9, 2022)

RackMaster said:


> From what little reporting I've seen on the raid, it's laughable.  I imagine they'd find "classified" material in all former Presidents home office's.   Or even former First Lady/Secretary of State/Queen of the Lizard People.


They are not going to stop until Trump loses his grip and can not run in 2024.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 9, 2022)

I've never been a huge Trump fan but was reminded today that:

* Hunter Biden's laptop was shown to be real

* We still don't know who leaked the SCOTUS memos

* Ghislaine Maxwell's list is still a mystery

* Hillary Clinton knowingly destroyed her server

But, fuck it, the FBI is going to continue a witch hunt against a former President because...politics.


----------



## Andoni (Aug 9, 2022)

To protect unauthorized access of TSSCI you're authorized lethal force. If he had TSSCI, that's audacious. I doubt he has that but who knows.

People are like, "wah wah it's so boring why is it classified" but what they don't understand is, it's not boring to some people.

If he did not properly sanitize the "Declassified" documents and then did not do the follow up procedures after sanitizing he can be fucked.

Re: POTUS is the "ultimate Declassification authority- cool, still has to do stuff and things after declassifying or it's just unauthorized intelligence dissemination from a high level.

When the media roasted Trump for holding up an exhibit with a sharpie marker redaction, the media pontificating looked stupid. Sharpie marker is authorized.

If USG didn't raid Hilary, if they didn't throw Snowden in prison, if they didn't do shit about Manning or that loser Reality Winner, if they lost a a very very very very  expensive "piece of equipment" at least twice and still haven't done shit, literally-  haven't done shit - the answer to this nonsense is, it's all stupid. Who cares. Let good people lose their jobs. Natural consequence makes it hard to care.

 There's many useful tasks and at first blush it certainly doesn't seem like Mar De Lago matters.

We'll see what happens.

*FAS 2007 paper references "lost en route" system where only 3 existed in the world- as one example


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 9, 2022)

Here's an excellent analysis from Tim Pool with Larry Elder.


----------



## Andoni (Aug 9, 2022)

At 3:18 they nail it. They're talking about double standard, HRC violating the Espionage act, etc. Double standard, precedent, etc. moving forward. Hope it was worth it. Oh wait, it wasn't. *shrug* may be part of the attrition issues.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 9, 2022)

AWP said:


> Executing a search warrant against Mar-a-Lago. Strong work by the FBI.


This is really, really shitty and really, really bad.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 9, 2022)

Been watching Salty Cracker, really enjoy this guy's takes. Lizard people are ass hoes.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 9, 2022)

I'll just leave this here. Too bad we're not doing cross thread points anymore.

Judge who approved FBI raid on Mar-a-Lago once linked to Jeffrey Epstein

The Jeffrey Epstein Scandal


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 9, 2022)

Whatever DOJ was looking for had better be really, really fucking important because MAGA world is pissed off


----------



## Brill (Aug 9, 2022)

AWP said:


> Executing a search warrant against Mar-a-Lago. Strong work by the FBI.



Well, I guess those Republican campaign ads really DO write themselves.  The target isn’t Ds or Rs but the Is.


----------



## Brill (Aug 9, 2022)

RackMaster said:


> From what little reporting I've seen on the raid, it's laughable.  I imagine they'd find "classified" material in all former Presidents home office's.   Or even former First Lady/Secretary of State/Queen of the Lizard People.



FBI: OMG! I found classified material in a room in #45’s house.

Normie: um, your in his SCIF so…


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 10, 2022)

Brill said:


> FBI: OMG! I found classified material in a room in #45’s house.
> 
> Normie: um, your in his SCIF so…


Apparently, they also ransacked Melania's closet and clothing drawers searching for 'classified materials'. Never mind the safe crackers.

What a bunch of booger eaters.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 12, 2022)

Exclusive: Inside the military's secret army, the largest undercover force ever


Spoiler: Article



NEWS
Exclusive: Inside the Military's Secret Undercover Army​BY WILLIAM M. ARKIN ON 5/17/21 AT 5:30 AM EDT
SHARE
Share on FacebookShare on TwitterShare on LinkedInShare on RedditShare on FlipboardShare via EmailComments
NEWSPENTAGONU.S. MILITARYSPIES







Inside the largest undercover force the world has ever known: the one created by the Pentagon, with tens of thousands of soldiers, civilians and contractors operating under false names, on the ground and in cyberspace.TIMOTHY A. CLARY, AFP VIA GETTY IMAGES
The largest undercover force the world has ever known is the one created by the Pentagon over the past decade. Some 60,000 people now belong to this secret army, many working under masked identities and in low profile, all part of a broad program called "signature reduction." The force, more than ten times the size of the clandestine elements of the CIA, carries out domestic and foreign assignments, both in military uniforms and under civilian cover, in real life and online, sometimes hiding in private businesses and consultancies, some of them household name companies.
The unprecedented shift has placed an ever greater number of soldiers, civilians, and contractors working under false identities, partly as a natural result in the growth of secret special forces but also as an intentional response to the challenges of traveling and operating in an increasingly transparent world. The explosion of Pentagon cyber warfare, moreover, has led to thousands of spies who carry out their day-to-day work in various made-up personas, the very type of nefarious operations the United States decries when Russian and Chinese spies do the same.
NEWSWEEK NEWSLETTER SIGN-UP >
_Newsweek's_ exclusive report on this secret world is the result of a two-year investigation involving the examination of over 600 resumes and 1,000 job postings, dozens of Freedom of Information Act requests, and scores of interviews with participants and defense decision-makers. What emerges is a window into not just a little-known sector of the American military, but also a completely unregulated practice. No one knows the program's total size, and the explosion of signature reduction has never been examined for its impact on military policies and culture. Congress has never held a hearing on the subject. And yet the military developing this gigantic clandestine force challenges U.S. laws, the Geneva Conventions, the code of military conduct and basic accountability.
The signature reduction effort engages some 130 private companies to administer the new clandestine world. Dozens of little known and secret government organizations support the program, doling out classified contracts and overseeing publicly unacknowledged operations. Altogether the companies pull in over $900 million annually to service the clandestine force—doing everything from creating false documentation and paying the bills (and taxes) of individuals operating under assumed names, to manufacturing disguises and other devices to thwart detection and identification, to building invisible devices to photograph and listen in on activity in the most remote corners of the Middle East and Africa.
Special operations forces constitute over half the entire signature reduction force, the shadow warriors who pursue terrorists in war zones from Pakistan to West Africa but also increasingly work in unacknowledged hot spots, including behind enemy lines in places like North Korea and Iran. Military intelligence specialists—collectors, counter-intelligence agents, even linguists—make up the second largest element: thousands deployed at any one time with some degree of "cover" to protect their true identities.
The newest and fastest growing group is the clandestine army that never leaves their keyboards. These are the cutting-edge cyber fighters and intelligence collectors who assume false personas online, employing "nonattribution" and "misattribution" techniques to hide the who and the where of their online presence while they search for high-value targets and collect what is called "publicly accessible information"—or even engage in campaigns to influence and manipulate social media. Hundreds work in and for the NSA, but over the past five years, every military intelligence and special operations unit has developed some kind of "web" operations cell that both collects intelligence and tends to the operational security of its very activities.
NEWSWEEK SUBSCRIPTION OFFERS >
In the electronic era, a major task of signature reduction is keeping all of the organizations and people, even the automobiles and aircraft involved in the clandestine operations, masked. This protective effort entails everything from scrubbing the Internet of telltale signs of true identities to planting false information to protect missions and people. As standard unforgettable identification and biometrics have become worldwide norms, the signature reduction industry also works to figure out ways of spoofing and defeating everything from fingerprinting and facial recognition at border crossings, to ensuring that undercover operatives can enter and operate in the United States, manipulating official records to ensure that false identities match up.
Just as biometrics and "Real ID" are the enemies of clandestine work, so too is the "digital exhaust" of online life. One major concern of counter-terrorism work in the ISIS age is that military families are also vulnerable—another reason, participants say, to operate under false identities. The abundance of online information about individuals (together with some spectacular foreign hacks) has enabled foreign intelligence services to better unmask fake identities of American spies. Signature reduction is thus at the center of not only counter-terrorism but is part of the Pentagon's shift towards great power competition with Russia and China—competition, influence, and disruption "below the level of armed conflict," or what the military calls warfare in the "Gray Zone," a space "in the peace-conflict continuum."
One recently retired senior officer responsible for overseeing signature reduction and super-secret "special access programs" that shield them from scrutiny and compromise says that no one is fully aware of the extent of the program, nor has much consideration been given to the implications for the military institution. "Everything from the status of the Geneva Conventions—were a soldier operating under false identity to be captured by an enemy—to Congressional oversight is problematic," he says. He worries that the desire to become more invisible to the enemy not just obscures what the United States is doing around the world but also makes it more difficult to bring conflicts to a close. "Most people haven't even heard of the term signature reduction let alone what it creates," he says. The officer spoke on condition of anonymity because he is discussing highly classified matters.




Military operators hollowing out the rear of an SUV from Syria to install the power and cabling to turn the seemingly normal vehicle into a close-in intercept platform, able to eavesdrop on cell phone and walkie-talkie signals. (Photo provided to William M. Arkin)W. M. ARKIN
*The secret life of Jonathan Darby*
Every morning at 10:00 a.m., Jonathan Darby embarks on his weekly rounds of mail call. Darby is not his real name, but it is also not the fake name on his Missouri driver's license that he uses to conduct his work. And the government car he drives, one of a fleet of over 200,000 federal vehicles owned by the General Services Administration, is also not registered in his real or his fake name, and nor are his magnetically attached Maryland state license plates really for his car, nor are they traceable back to him or his organization. Where Darby works and the locations he visits are also classified.
Darby's retired from the Army, and he asks that neither his real nor his cover name be used. He served for 20 years in counterintelligence, including two African assignments where he operated in low profile in Ethiopia and Sudan, masquerading as an expat businessman. Now he works for a Maryland-based signature reduction contractor that he asked _Newsweek_ not to identify.
As Darby makes his rounds to some 40 or so post offices and storefront mailbox stores in the DC Metropolitan area, he picks up a trunk full of letters and packages, mailing a similar number from rural addresses. Back at the office, he sorts through the take, delivering bills to the finance people and processing dozens of personal and business letters mailed from scores of overseas locations. But his main task is logging and forwarding the signature reduction "mechanisms" as they are called, passports and State driver's licenses for people who don't exist, and other papers—bills, tax documents, organization membership cards—that form the foundation of fake identities.
To register and double-check the authenticity of his daily take, Darby logs into two databases, one the Travel and Identity Document database, the intelligence community's repository of examples of 300,000 genuine, counterfeit and altered foreign passports and visas; and the other the Cover Acquisition Management System, a super-secret register of false identities where the "mechanisms" used by clandestine operators are logged. For false identities traveling overseas, Darby and his colleagues also have to alter databases of U.S. immigration and customs to ensure that those performing illicit activities can return to the United States unmolested.
For identity verification, Darby's unit works with secret offices at Homeland Security and the State Department as well as almost all 50 states in enrolling authentic "mechanisms" under false names. A rare picture into this world came in April 2013 when an enterprising reporter at Northwest Public Broadcasting did a story suggesting the scale of this secret program. His report revealed that the state of Washington alone had provided hundreds of valid state driver licenses in fictitious names to the federal government. The existence of the "confidential driver license program," as it was called, was unknown even to the governor.
Before the Internet, Darby says—before a local cop or a border guard was connected to central databases in real time—all an operative needed to be "undercover" was an ID with a genuine photo. These days, however, especially for those operating under deep cover, the so-called "legend" behind an identity has to match more than just a made-up name. Darby calls it "due diligence": the creation of this trail of fake existence. Fake birthplaces and home addresses have to be carefully researched, fake email lives and social media accounts have to be created. And those existences need to have corresponding "friends." Almost every individual unit that operates clandestinely—special operations, intelligence collections, or cyber—has a signature reduction section, mostly operated by small contractors, conducting due diligence. There they adhere to what Darby calls the six principles of signature reduction: credibility, compatibility, realism, supportability, verity and compliance.
Compliance is a big one, Darby says, especially because of the world that 9/11 created, where checkpoints are common and nefarious activity is more closely scrutinized. To keep someone covert for real, and to do so for any period of time, requires a time consuming dance that not only has to tend to someone's operational identity but also maintain their real life back home. As Darby explains it, this includes clandestine bill paying but also working with banks and credit card security departments to look the other way as they search for identity fraud or money laundering. And then, signature reduction technicians need to ensure that real credit scores are maintained—and even real taxes and Social Security payments are kept up to date—so that people can go back to their dormant lives when their signature reduction assignments cease.
Darby's unit, originally called the Operational Planning and Travel Intelligence Center, is responsible for overseeing much of this (and to do so it operates the Pentagon's largest military finance office), but documentation—as important as it is—is only one piece of the puzzle. Other organizations are responsible for designing and manufacturing the custom disguises and "biometric defeat" elements to facilitate travel. Darby says this is where all the Special Access Programs are. SAPs, the most secret category of government information, protect the methods used—and the clandestine capabilities that exist—to manipulate foreign systems to get around seemingly foolproof safeguards including fingerprinting and facial recognition.




Tracking device being implanted in the heel of a shoe. In the background is the base of a lamp, also with an implanted listening device. (Photo provided to William M. Arkin)W.M. ARKIN
*'Signature reduction' is a term of art*
Numerous signature reduction SAPs, programs with names like Hurricane Fan, Island Hopper and Peanut Chocolate, are administered by a shadowy world of secret organizations that service the clandestine army—the Defense Programs Support Activity, Joint Field Support Center, Army Field Support Center, Personnel Resources Development Office, Office of Military Support, Project Cardinals, and the Special Program Office.
Befitting how secret this world is, there is no unclassified definition of signature reduction. The Defense Intelligence Agency—which operates the Defense Clandestine Service and the Defense Cover Office—says that signature reduction is a term of art, one that "individuals might use to ... describe operational security (OPSEC) measures for a variety of activities and operations." In response to _Newsweek_ queries that point out that dozens of people have used the term to refer to this world, DIA suggests that perhaps the Pentagon can help. But the responsible person there, identified as a DOD spokesperson, says only that "as it relates to HUMINT operations"—meaning human intelligence— signature reduction "is not an official term" and that it is used to describe "measures taken to protect operations."
Another senior former intelligence official, someone who ran an entire agency and asks not to be named because he is not authorized to speak about clandestine operations, says that signature reduction exists in a "twilight" between covert and undercover. The former, defined in law, is subject to presidential approval and officially belongs to the CIA's National Clandestine Service. The latter connotes strictly law enforcement efforts undertaken by people with a badge. And then there is the Witness Protection Program, administered by the U.S. Marshals Service of the Justice Department, which tends to the fake identities and lives of people who have been resettled in exchange for their cooperation with prosecutors and intelligence agencies.
The military doesn't conduct covert operations, the senior former official says, and military personnel don't fight undercover. That is, except when they do, either because individuals are assigned—"sheep dipped"—to the CIA, or because certain military organizations, particularly those of the Joint Special Operations Command, operate like the CIA, often alongside them in covert status, where people who depend on each other for their lives don't know each other's real names. Then there are an increasing number of government investigators—military, FBI, homeland security and even state officials—who are not undercover per se but who avail themselves of signature reduction status like fake IDs and fake license plates when they work domestically, particularly when they are engaged in extreme vetting of American citizens of Arab, South Asian, and increasingly African background, who have applied for security clearances.
*'Get Smart'?*
In May 2013, in an almost comical incident more reminiscent of "Get Smart" than skilled spying, Moscow ordered a U.S. embassy "third secretary" by the name of Ryan Fogle to leave the country, releasing photos of Fogle wearing an ill-fitting blond wig and carrying an odd collection of seemingly amateurish paraphernalia—four pairs of sunglasses, a street map, a compass, a flashlight, a Swiss Army knife and a cell phone—so old, one article said, it looked like it had "been on this earth for at least a decade."




The Debate
Israel vs Palestinians

SHARE
 SUBSCRIBE



 Amazon Music



 Apple Podcasts







 iHeartRadio







 Spotify



 Stitcher





 RSS

 DOWNLOAD
 DESCRIPTION






00:00 / 50:04

 Privacy Policy




Sophisticated spycraft or "Get Smart"? On May 14, 2013, a computer screen in Moscow displays a photo published by the Russian state RT website, which shows some of the confiscated belongings of Ryan C. Fogle, the third secretary of the political section of Washington's embassy in Moscow, being displayed at the Federal Security Service after his arrest.AFP/GETTY IMAGES
The international news media had a field day, many retired CIA people decrying the decline of tradecraft, most of the commentary opining how we'd moved on from the old world of wigs and fake rocks, a reference to Great Britain admitting just a year earlier that indeed it was the owner of a fake rock and its hidden communications device, another discovery of Russian intelligence in Moscow.
Six years later, another espionage case hit the news, this time when a jury sent former American military intelligence officer Kevin Patrick Mallory to 20 years in prison for conspiring to sell secrets to China. There was nothing particularly unique about the Mallory case, the prosecution making its own show of presenting the jury with a collection of wigs and fake mustaches looking like Halloween costumes, the whole thing seemingly another funny episode of clumsy disguise.
And yet, says Brenda Connolly (not her real name), one would be naïve to laugh too hard, for both cases provide a peek into the new tricks of the trade and the extreme secrecy that hides them. Connolly started her engineering career at the Directorate of Science and Technology at the CIA and now works for a small defense contractor that produces the gizmos—think "Q" in the James Bond movies, she says—for signature reduction operations.
That "ancient" Nokia phone carried by Ryan Fogle, she says, was nothing of the sort, the innocuous outsides concealing what she calls a "covert communications" device inside. Similarly, entered in evidence in Mallory case was a Samsung phone given to him by Chinese intelligence that was so sophisticated that even when the FBI cloned it electronically, they could not find a hidden partition used to store secrets and one that Mallory ultimately had to reveal to them.
Lost in the spy-vs-spy theater of both cases were other clues of modern signature reduction, Connolly says. Fogle also carried an RFID shield, a radio frequency identification blocking pouch intended to prevent electronic tracking. And Mallory had vials of fake blood provided by China; Connolly would not reveal what it would be used for.
Like many people in this world, Connolly is a connoisseur and curator. She can talk for hours about the broadcasts that used to go out from the Soviet Union—but also were transmitted from Warrenton, Virginia—female voices reciting random numbers and passages from books that agents around the world would pick up on their shortwave radios and match to prearranged codes.
But then Internet cafes and online backdoors became the clandestine channels of choice for covert communications, largely replacing shortwave—until the surveillance technologies (especially in autocratic countries) caught up and intelligence agencies acquired an ability not only to detect and intercept internet activity but also to intercept every keystroke of activity on a remote keyboard. That ushered in today's world of covert communications or COVCOMM, as insiders call it. These are very special encryption devices seen in the Fogle and Mallory cases, but also dozens of different "burst mode" transmitters and receivers secreted in everyday objects like fake rocks. All an agent or operator needs to activate communications with these COVCOMMs in some cases is to simply walk by a target receiver (a building or fake rock) and the clandestine messages are encrypted and transmitted back to special watch centers.




Covert communication (COVCOMM) device. Fake brick implanted with battery-powered listening device, used in "close in" reconnaissance work in Afghanistan. Photo provided to William M. Arkin.W.M. ARKIN
"And who do you think implants those devices?" Connolly asks rhetorically. "Military guys, special ops guys working to support even more secretive operations." Connolly talks about heated fabrics that make soldiers invisible to thermal detection, electric motorcycles that can silently operate in the roughest terrain, even how tens of feet of wires are sewn into "native" clothing, the South Asian shalwar kameez, the soldiers themselves then becoming walking receivers, able to intercept nearby low-power radios and even cell phone signals.
*Fake hands, fake faces*
Wigs. Covert communications devices. Fake rocks. In our world of electronic everything, where everything becomes a matter of record, where you can't enter a parking garage without the license plate being recorded, where you can't check in for a flight or a hotel without a government issued ID, where you can't use a credit card without the location being captured, how can biometrics can be defeated? How can someone get past fingerprint readers?
In 99 out of 100 cases, the answer is: there is no need to. Most signature reduction soldiers travel under real names, exchanging operational identities only once on the ground where they operate. Or they infiltrate across borders in places like Pakistan and Yemen, conducting the most dangerous missions. These signature reduction missions are the most highly sensitive and involve "close in" intelligence collection or the use of miniaturized enemy tracking devices, each existing in their own special access programs—missions that are so sensitive they have to be personally approved by the Secretary of Defense.
For the one percent, though, for those who have to make it through passport control under false identities, there are various biometrics defeat systems, some physical and some electronic. One such program was alluded to in a little noticed document dump published by Wikileaks in early 2017 and called "Vault 7": over 8,000 classified CIA tools used in the covert world of electronic spying and hacking. It is called ExpressLane, where U.S. intelligence has embedded malware into foreign biometrics and watchlist systems, allowing American cyber spies to steal foreign data.
An IT wizard working for Wikileaks in Berlin says the code with ExpressLane suggests that the United States can manipulate these databases. "Imagine for a moment that someone is going through passport control," he says, hesitant to use his real name because of fear of indictment in the United States. "NSA or the CIA is tasked to corrupt—change—the data on the day the covert asset goes through. And then switch it back. It's not impossible."




A manufactured silicon hand sleeve, used to evade fingerprinting and to create fake identities for clandestine travelers. (Photo provided to William M. Arkin)W. M. ARKIN
Another source pointed to a small rural North Carolina company in the signature reduction industry, mostly in the clandestine collection and communications field. In the workshop and training facility where they teach operators how to fabricate secret listening devices into everyday objects, they are at the cutting edge, or so their promotional materials say, a repository for molding and casting, special painting, and sophisticated aging techniques.




Behind the mask: The signature reduction mold for an aging mask, used to completely alter the appearance of an operative. (Photo provided to William M. Arkin)W. M. ARKIN
This quiet company can transform any object, including a person, as they do in Hollywood, a "silicon face appliance" sculpted to perfectly alter someone's looks. They can age, change gender, and "increase body mass," as one classified contract says. And they can change fingerprints using a silicon sleeve that so snugly fits over a real hand it can't be detected, embedding altered fingerprints and even impregnated with the oils found in real skin. Asked whether the appliance is effective, one source, who has gone through the training, laughs. "If I tell you, I'll have to kill you."




Not his face: Special operations undercover operative wearing signature reduction aging mask to match false identification. (Photo provided to William M. Arkin)W.M. ARKIN
In real life, identity theft (mostly by criminals' intent on profit) remains an epidemic that affects everyone, but for those in the intelligence and counter-terrorism worlds, the enemy is also actively engaged in efforts to compromise personal information. In 2015, the Islamic State posted the names, photos and addresses of over 1,300 U.S. military personnel, instructing supporters to target and kill the identified individuals. The FBI said that the release was followed by suspected Russian hackers who masqueraded as members of ISIS and threatened military families through Facebook. "We know everything about you, your husband and your children," one menacing message said.
Counterintelligence and OPSEC officials began a large-scale effort to inform those affected but also to warn military personnel and their families to better protect their personal information on social media. The next year, ISIS released 8,318 target names: the largest-ever release until it was topped by 8,785 names in 2017.
It was revealed that military personnel sharing location information in their fitness devices were apparently revealing the locations of sensitive operations merely by jogging and sharing their data. "The rapid development of new and innovative information technologies enhances the quality of our lives but also poses potential challenges to operational security and force protection," U.S. Central Command said in a statement at the time to the _Washington Post._
Then came the DNA scare, when Adm. John Richardson, then chief of naval operations, warned military personnel and their families to stop using at-home ancestry DNA test kits. "Be careful who you send your DNA to," Richardson said, warning that scientific advancements would be able to exploit the information, creating more and more targeted biological weapons in the future. And indeed in 2019, the Pentagon officially advised military personnel to steer clear of popular DNA services. "Exposing sensitive genetic information to outside parties poses personal and operational risks to Service members," said the memo, first reported by Yahoo news.
"We're still in the infancy of our transparent world," says the retired senior officer, cautioning against imagining that there is some "identity gap" similar to the "bomber gap" of the Cold War. "We're winning this war, including on the cyber side, even if secrecy about what we are doing makes the media portrayal of the Russians again look like they are ten feet tall."
He admits that processing big data in the future will likely further impinge on everyone's clandestine operations, but he says the benefits to society, even narrowly in just making terrorist activity and travel that much more difficult, outweigh the difficulties created for military operational security. The officer calls the secrecy legitimate but says that the Defense Department leadership has dropped the ball in recognizing the big picture. The military services should be asking more questions about the ethics, propriety and even legality of soldiers being turned into spies and assassins, and what this means for the future.
Still, the world of signature reduction keeps growing: evidence, says the retired officer, that modern life is not as transparent as most of us think.




The Defense Programs Support Activity, also known as the Operational Planning and Travel Intelligence Center, one of the epicenters for signature reduction administration. (photo provided to William M. Arkin)W.M. ARKIN


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Gunz (Aug 18, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Exclusive: Inside the military's secret army, the largest undercover force ever
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Article
> ...



The Newsweek report wrongly gives the impression—at least initially—that this “secret undercover army” is some single organized entity; when in fact it’s many entities from numerous agencies and departments, civilian and military, whose activities and interests overlap in a number of instances and circumstances. Rather than nefarious conspiracy, joint activity among clandestine operating forces is common, as are shared methods and resources.

“Secret Army” bullshit aside, it’s a good article about innovations in spycraft and signature reduction with some tantalizing hints from unnamed sources who should probably not be talking to Newsweek.


----------



## AWP (Aug 18, 2022)

Gunz said:


> The Newsweek report wrongly gives the impression—at least initially—that this “secret undercover army” is some single organized entity; when in fact it’s many entities from numerous agencies and departments, civilian and military, whose activities and interests overlap in a number of instances and circumstances. Rather than nefarious conspiracy, joint activity among clandestine operating forces is common, as are shared methods and resources.
> 
> “Secret Army” bullshit aside, it’s a good article about innovations in spycraft and signature reduction with some tantalizing hints from unnamed sources who should probably not be talking to Newsweek.



No, no, no...you have to make it sound like there are 2-3 division's worth of Jason Bourne types out and about like free range chickens just running and gunning for the NWO. That sells, but your post...you have no future in journalism, sir.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 18, 2022)

AWP said:


> No, no, no...you have to make it sound like there are 2-3 division's worth of Jason Bourne types out and about like free range chickens just running and gunning for the NWO. That sells, but your post...you have no future in journalism, sir.



Guess I need to borrow that tin foil hat from Mr Cannonball


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 18, 2022)

Gunz said:


> Guess I need to borrow that tin foil hat from Mr Cannonball



Oh, he has a different tin foil suit for each occasion and sometimes by season.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 18, 2022)

The feds are coming from INSIDE the thread!!


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 18, 2022)

Salt USMC said:


> The feds are coming from INSIDE the thread!!


That’s what Cannoli Smirnov, the very popular Italian/Russian theorist *wants* you to think.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 19, 2022)

Salt USMC said:


> The feds are coming from INSIDE the thread!!



I've got my crash helmet and my scuba flippers on...and I'm heading for the bunker. Send me the frequency telepathically.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 19, 2022)

Gunz said:


> The Newsweek report wrongly gives the impression—at least initially—that this “secret undercover army” is some single organized entity; when in fact it’s many entities from numerous agencies and departments, civilian and military, whose activities and interests overlap in a number of instances and circumstances. Rather than nefarious conspiracy, joint activity among clandestine operating forces is common, as are shared methods and resources.
> 
> “Secret Army” bullshit aside, it’s a good article about innovations in spycraft and signature reduction with some tantalizing hints from unnamed sources who should probably not be talking to Newsweek.


Tinfoil hat on .

Given the weaponization of the FBI, DOJ, Feds, swamp, etc...  one can only wonder how these groups have been active at home in the past couple years. Given the scale/capabilities of these groups and the woke mind virus that plagues our govt, you do understand why normies are skeevy on this sort of thing.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 19, 2022)

You are without a doubt the most homophobic, tinfoil hat wearing, paranoid dude I have ever encountered on the internet.  And that’s saying a lot.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 19, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> You are without a doubt the most homophobic, tinfoil hat wearing, paranoid dude I have ever encountered on the internet.  And that’s saying a lot.













Spoiler: Decoding function



Sarcasm


----------



## AWP (Aug 19, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> woke mind virus



I'm making this the name of my Nine Inch Nails cover band.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 19, 2022)

So... does this mean all other kinds of butt sex, is fair game?


----------



## Grunt (Aug 19, 2022)

More grunts! We need more GRUNTS….


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 19, 2022)

RackMaster said:


> So... does this mean all other kinds of butt sex, is fair game?


Meridian Smirnoff spoke of the normalization of anal intercourse in his work “Everyone I Do Not Like is a Useful Idiot.” It is a tool by globalists used to decrease populations of good Christian nations.

It blows my mind that everyone else has been infected by a mind virus of wokeness. The Deep state Army has pushed the woke anal intercourse through schools and the swamp. One day you sheeple will awaken to the woke blue pill useful idiots vs those red pilled useless idiots such as myself.

ETA- that was painful to type. 5 seconds trying to be Rabbit kid is painful. I almost feel bad for him, it must be hell actually having a special brain.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 19, 2022)

Grunt said:


> More grunts! We need more GRUNTS….


I'm pretty sure they hate us dude.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 19, 2022)

DasBoot said:


> Meridian Smirnoff spoke of the normalization of anal intercourse in his work “Everyone I Do Not Like is a Useful Idiot.” It is a fool by globalists you decreases populations of good Christian nations.
> 
> It blows my mind that everyone else has been infected by a mind virus of wokeness. The Deep state Army has pushed the woke anal intercourse through schools and the swamp. One day you sheeple will awaken to the woke blue pill useful idiots vs those red pulled useless idiots such as myself.
> 
> ETA- that was painful to type. 5 seconds trying to be Rabbit kid is painful. I almost feel bad for him, it must be hell actually having a special brain.


Zhat is awesome Komrade! Zhank you. Don't forget to mention zhe "Feds" protecting zhe Hunter Biden crime family. Zhe pedophile laptop from hell and zhe growing commissariat activity of zhe federal govt.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 19, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> You are without a doubt the most homophobic, tinfoil hat wearing, paranoid dude I have ever encountered on the internet.  And that’s saying a lot.



Yeah…But he’s our homophobic, tinfoil hat wearing, paranoid dude…at least he’s not a Satan-worshipping sex maniac SEAL wannabe.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 19, 2022)

Gunz said:


> Yeah…But he’s our homophobic, tinfoil hat wearing, paranoid dude…at least he’s not a Satan-worshipping sex maniac SEAL wannabe.


Whoa whoa whoa... if a gal is young Michelle Pfeiffer hot I can make some moral adjustments.

Too bed all the Fed honeypots look like they've splashed Kool-Aid on their hair, have been swimming in a tub of Ben and Jerry's, or a combination of both.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 19, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Whoa whoa whoa... if a gal is young Michelle Pfeiffer hot I can make some moral adjustments.
> 
> Too bed all the Fed honeypots look like they've splashed Kool-Aid on their hair, have been swimming in a tub of Ben and Jerry's, or a combination of both.



Not all honeypots can look like your dream woman, Fortune Feimster.  To bad for you, she gets more ladies than you.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 19, 2022)

RackMaster said:


> Not all honeypots can look like your dream woman, Fortune Feimster.  To bad for you, she gets more ladies than you.


Ouch! I thought Canukistani's were supposed to be nice. I'mma have to reconsider my trading guns for Candian maple syrup & poutine business plan now.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## amlove21 (Sep 27, 2022)

I forgot what a good amount of shaming happens in the threads now, and let me tell you, I am here for it and that's not a joke. The nasty side effect of people being dumb in public without repercussion has led to a lot more people being dumb in public. I am glad to see shitty ideas openly mocked. 

"Mockery is a powerful tool, and it works well." - Some Russian dude that pseudointellectuals simp for. 

On to the topic at hand- here are a list of things we still do not have answers on:

The Largest Mass Shooting in America's History (Vegas)
A single federal prosecution for 100 days of Portland riots, burning federal buildings, literally killing people
Why Antifa is allowed to operate as a domestic terror organization with impunity after years and $2B worth of national damage
Hunter Biden's laptop
Why individual American Citizens were labeled as "domestic terrorists" and surveilled by federal agencies over school board meetings
Why the FBI raided President Trump's home
Where the charges are for the guy that tried to kill a supreme court justice after the left BEGGED for violence (Incitement?)
Why are Jan 6 rioters being held in solitary confinement on misdemeanors 


Here is what we *do* know

Federal agents are going door to door without warrants asking about firearms
The DOJ is operating without impunity, weaponizing federal law enforcement agencies to target specific groups 
The FBI is complicit in the Steele Dossier and the main Russian dude pumping that gas was on payroll
If you disagree with the administration, they will send 15 vehicles and a SWAT team to your place of residence to arrest you in front of your children, behind a rifle, for the crime of being pro-life. Don't worry, the FBI said the illegal detainment wasn't as bad as his terrified wife says it was. 

As always- if you think the federal government (at least as we know it right this second) is here to protect you or your freedoms, I have a bridge I would like to sell you.


----------



## Cookie_ (Sep 27, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> A single federal prosecution for 100 days of Portland riots, burning federal buildings, literally killing people


Looks like most of them took plea deals and had charges deferred for community service.
Most Portland riot suspects won't be prosecuted, US attorney reveals

I can only find one dude actually serving jail time, and he was on video committing arson. 
Portland Man Sentenced to Federal Prison for Arson During Protest at Multnomah County Justice Center




amlove21 said:


> Why Antifa is allowed to operate as a domestic terror organization with impunity after years and $2B worth of national damage



The 1st amendment. I remember seeing this pop up back when Trump wanted to designate them as such.  Membership in terrorist organizations is not illegal, only actions that already rise to the level of criminality is.

It's why the KKK/(your pick of terror org) can parade around and do all the talking they want, but it isn't illegal until they take action.

I tend to support the idea of being against the government being able to go after domestic groups, because who decides what a "terrorist" is?

We've already had posts on here about how the DOD has labeled lots of vet-associated groups as "extremists"; you wanna let the government pick who the terrorists are?



amlove21 said:


> Where the charges are for the guy that tried to kill a supreme court justice after the left BEGGED for violence (Incitement?)


His case is in process as far as I can tell. Seems he should be in/just passed pretrial.

Man pleads not guilty to attempting to kill Supreme Court Justice Brett Kavanaugh.


amlove21 said:


> Why are Jan 6 rioters being held in solitary confinement on misdemeanors


They're being held in a separate wing of the prison "For their safety", allegedly.
The January Sixers Have Their Own Unit at the DC Jail. Here’s What Life Is Like Inside. - Washingtonian

 I don't work at the D.C. prison, so I can't say whether that's a legit security concern or not.   I can say that the situation described in the article isn't "solitary confinement", it's single celled housing; I know it sounds like semantics, but there's a legit difference between the two . What is done at the ADMAX down in Florence (single cell, no rec/communication with others, very limited programing in groups) is what people think of when they think solitary.  
These guys are still allowed to communicate and spend time with each other, albeit limited amounts compared to an open yard.
They should also probably have bonded out if it's misdemeanors, but I can't find good reasons for why not. 

I don't want that to come across like I'm condoning their overall conditions/detention, because I'm not. I just don't think they're all that unique in how they are being treated compared to regular inmates/people awaiting charges.


The other ones will either never have answers (Vegas) or have "answers only in the reader's political flavor" (Biden, Trump raid, etc)


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 27, 2022)

As always @Cookie_ , partially accurate, hardly interesting and least of all germane to the overall intent/point of the post.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 27, 2022)

I'm not sayin' but...isn't this just pretty much what we used to call bank robbery:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574870258590126080


----------



## AWP (Sep 27, 2022)

It is almost like the 4th Amendment doesn’t exist…


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 28, 2022)

AWP said:


> It is almost like the 4th Amendment doesn’t exist…


I just wonder- and this is strictly a hypothetical- what team is going to have to lose 15 dudes at a breach, serving a bullshit warrant on the wrong person for people to stand up for their Rights?

There is a limit to how far you can push people. Former president that invites drama? We let it happen, cause hey, yeah it was an egregious and bullshit overreach, but mean tweets from Orange Man bad. Every day citizens that are pro-life activists? Totally fine for armed jack booted thugs to detain while pointing weapons at him. Probably his family too- we breezed right by it. I mean, *some* people called him an extremist! 

I will tell you, for a fact- there are people out there that are not going to comply, and then we are going to have the conversation about how the FBI lost a tac team to someone that won't comply so easily. 

And THAT is the scariest part about this overreach- the people directing it aren't going to risk their lives for a bullshit political move; the teams serving the warrants could. And no one is giving a shit about that reality.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 28, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> I just wonder- and this is strictly a hypothetical- what team is going to have to lose 15 dudes at a breach, serving a bullshit warrant on the wrong person for people to stand up for their Rights?
> 
> There is a limit to how far you can push people. Former president that invites drama? We let it happen, cause hey, yeah it was an egregious and bullshit overreach, but mean tweets from Orange Man bad. Every day citizens that are pro-life activists? Totally fine for armed jack booted thugs to detain while pointing weapons at him. Probably his family too- we breezed right by it. I mean, *some* people called him an extremist!
> 
> ...



You mean like Ruby Ridge?  Waco?  The FBI did not lose anyone and allowed them and the feds to write the narrative.  You are right in that there are people who aren't going to go gently into that good night in a midnight raid.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 28, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> You mean like Ruby Ridge?  Waco?  *The FBI did not lose anyone and allowed them and the feds to write the narrative.*  You are right in that there are people who aren't going to go gently into that good night in a midnight raid.


This is as very interesting way of putting it; if I can rephrase- _"You really think that people are going to stand up for themselves and their rights now!? The federal government already slaughtered women holding their infant daughters for the crime of entrapment into sawing off a shotgun. Oh, and they ALSO burned women and children alive- and what did the populous do? Nothing!"_

I think we would agree that America isn't at the same place contextually or culturally as those two events. American Citizens were not in the habit of systematically hunting law enforcement (like we saw with Christopher Dorner) and I don't seem to remember police ambushes as they sit in their cars until a time very recently. This fact sheet shows a remarkable increase in those killings, and that's only up until 2012. And those numbers are *before* "ACAB", defund, the BLM riots, etc etc. 

The point of this line of conversation is to address your bolded. 

With all the hope I have left to muster, the FBI needs to do a seriously in-depth review of their practices and what their aim is with these unconstitutional raids on political opponents. If we are drawing a line from Ruby to Waco to where we are now culturally, contextually, and with clear eyes... it's not "if" an incident is going to happen, it's "when". 

And just so I am clear- I fear this happening because the guys paying for this fucking horseshit aren't the guys making the policy and approving the raids, it's the guys in the stack on the door.


----------



## Cookie_ (Sep 28, 2022)

I don't think anything would even change IF an agency did lose dudes on a raid, because if the group is "undesirables" like Ruby Ridge or Waco, there wouldn't be the political will to look at the agency itself, but rather double down on attacks on the group. 

If the FBI were to raid Antifa/Proud Boys (take your pick of political target) over a "BS" reason and lose guys, what more likely to happen?

Politicians reevaluate how agencies are allowed to operate and conduct such actions without outside-oversight
or;
those opposed to that political group raided call for increased agency powers and actions in the name of "safety".


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 28, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> I forgot what a good amount of shaming happens in the threads now, and let me tell you, I am here for it and that's not a joke. The nasty side effect of people being dumb in public without repercussion has led to a lot more people being dumb in public. I am glad to see shitty ideas openly mocked.
> 
> "Mockery is a powerful tool, and it works well." - Some Russian dude that pseudointellectuals simp for.
> 
> ...


We had a big terror scare in San Antonio earlier this year.  Local synagoges closed, SAPD and the Feds made an arrest just prior to execution.  The perp has never (to my knowledge) been ID'd.  
Local speculation is a jihadi border crosser, and that would embarrass Brandon.


----------



## Locksteady (Sep 29, 2022)

Cookie_ said:


> I don't think anything would even change IF an agency did lose dudes on a raid, because if the group is "undesirables" like Ruby Ridge or Waco, there wouldn't be the political will to look at the agency itself, but rather double down on attacks on the group.


Changes in the number of sympathizers for both ends of the extremist bell curve, combined with a dramatically increased ability to be heard through technology in general since the 90s (and how that is exponentially speeding up how quickly the social definitions 'normal' and 'undesirable' or 'extreme' are changing), leave me thinking otherwise.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 29, 2022)

Sigh…I just don’t know who/what to believe anymore. 

FBI allegedly engaging in 'purge' of conservative employees, retaliating against whistleblowers: Jim Jordan


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 30, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Sigh…I just don’t know who/what to believe anymore.
> 
> FBI allegedly engaging in 'purge' of conservative employees, retaliating against whistleblowers: Jim Jordan


This is BS.  You don’t get your clearance removed simply for “being conservative”. Nobody in the federal government has ever been punished because they’re really passionate about a flat tax or supporting cops.  You WILL get a side-eye when you park your truck covered in three percenter bumper stickers outside of Quantico, however.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 30, 2022)

A friend of mine and a former coworker recently retired from the FBI.  He is an outlier.  He never had leadership asperations and never rose above SA, and he finagled his entire career to stay in NC (aside from some teaching at the academy).  He has been increasingly frustrated at the direction and politicization of the FBI and was counting his days to get out.  He says if he had it to do all over, he would not have joined.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 30, 2022)

Salt USMC said:


> *This is BS.  You don’t get your clearance removed simply for “being conservative”. Nobody in the federal government has ever been punished because they’re really passionate about a flat tax or supporting cops.*  You WILL get a side-eye when you park your truck covered in three percenter bumper stickers outside of Quantico, however.


I am going to disagree with you here, because I have seen it happen. Not anecdotally, not 3rd hand.

People are 100% being warned and in some cases punished for their "extremist" views, which is odd, because you can sort of put all of the "extremist opinions" in one bucket. And not a single one of those views would be considered "liberal". 

In one case, a member refused to remove their Betsy Ross flag from their deployed room; that member was sent home from the deployment over it. And it was a special operator- a high performing one. 

I guess we could quibble over what "punishment" is; but to your bolded-

They're not getting punished for "being conservative". They're being punished because our leadership has redefined what "extremist" means. So now, just like in American culture, things that were "conservative" 10 years ago are "extremists". 

So you're  kind of right- but you're also very wrong. "Conservatives" aren't being punished; former "conservatives" that are now labeled "extremists" are being punished. There is a very real and palpable bias at higher levels of command. 



Devildoc said:


> A friend of mine and a former coworker recently retired from the FBI.  He is an outlier.  He never had leadership asperations and never rose above SA, and he finagled his entire career to stay in NC (aside from some teaching at the academy).  He has been increasingly frustrated at the direction and politicization of the FBI and was counting his days to get out.  He says if he had it to do all over, he would not have joined.


The military writ large can't make recruiting goals, and we are absolutely hemorrhaging people in the mid-upper management tiers. Like- E8's with 20 years just saying "Fuck it don't consider me for 9, I am outta here." 

The people that are getting out are saying the same thing as the people that decide against enlistment. And it's real close to what your friend said about the FBI.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 30, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> I am going to disagree with you here, because I have seen it happen. Not anecdotally, not 3rd hand.
> 
> People are 100% being warned and in some cases punished for their "extremist" views, which is odd, because you can sort of put all of the "extremist opinions" in one bucket. And not a single one of those views would be considered "liberal".
> 
> ...



Very similar trends in Canada. A ton of Snr NCO and WO's leaving and they can't come close to recruiting numbers.
I know of Operators kicked out because they brought their kid's to jump on the bouncy castles at the Trucker Convoy protest.  Nothing at work or in uniform.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 30, 2022)

RackMaster said:


> Very similar trends in Canada. A ton of Snr NCO and WO's leaving and they can't come close to recruiting numbers.
> I know of Operators kicked out because they brought their kid's to jump on the bouncy castles at the Trucker Convoy protest.  Nothing at work or in uniform.


Yep. We were ordered (not suggested, not encouraged) to host talks on what extremism is, and then I was ordered to go into every single room and check for "extremist material".

I don't need to bore you with the list of things that were and weren't on that list, but this was 2021 and I seem to remember some leaders in our community showing a very clear bias, and it wasn't to the right. 

Even in this plainly biased military.com article, you can read between the lines. 

Some Troops See Capitol Riot, BLM Protests as Similar Threats, Top Enlisted Leader Says


----------



## Muppet (Sep 30, 2022)

Fucking God damn shame.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 7, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> Yep. We were ordered (not suggested, not encouraged) to host talks on what extremism is, and then I was ordered to go into every single room and check for "extremist material".
> 
> I don't need to bore you with the list of things that were and weren't on that list, but this was 2021 and I seem to remember some leaders in our community showing a very clear bias, and it wasn't to the right.
> 
> ...



That read through of “Extremist views” was mandatory for DoD wide. Imagine the money that two hours or whatever cost for absolutely no gain other than to enlighten people of the new definition of extremism is for the current SECDEF. Failure to understand it may result in punishment such as discharge or jail time.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## R.Caerbannog (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## R.Caerbannog (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## R.Caerbannog (Oct 7, 2022)

Connecticut will pay a security analyst 150k to monitor election memes for misinformation


----------

